# brush spinner problem



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Richard spinner and for some reason it keeps gouging my brush handles. I thought that it may go away after time but it is not the case. Is there anything I can do to the spinner to solve this problem?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Get a new one?:whistling2:


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

it crossed my mind................. but this one is fairly new.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dmm26 said:


> it crossed my mind................. but this one is fairly new.



I've always bought the Shur-line brush and roller spinners and they always served me well, except once. New out of the box and it just wasn't as smooth operating as the others. 

Your new one could be defective.

BTW, never heard of a "Richard". Is this a brand exclusive to Canada ?


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah I'll probably just buy a new one. I'm not sure if Richard is exclusive to canada or not???? They make various tools here's a link from home depot.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

A. Richard - 4 In. Flexible Carbon Steel Blade Taping Knife with Polypropylene Handle - CB-H-4-F - Home Depot Canada


----------

